# New feral cat spay program



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

The spca in Bakersfield CA. will spay and nueter feral cats that have been trapped and are disease free. And, have launched a herd program where they release the "fixed" cats into various herd groups where they are semi looked after and cared for. For instance, there is a hugh park where it has been known to be a sort of drop off place for unwanted cats. Rather than having a situation like that get out of control, they started trapping the cats and altering the ones not sick. Then, once the cats are released back into their familar area, there is another org. called the Cat People who recieve alot of leftover food donations. Rather than tossing to the trash, they take the food out to the herd ferals and atempts, are made, to trap any newly spotted cats.
I know there are negatives in feeding the ferals, but in a place that has one of the worst reputations, in the nation, for how they treat the overpopulated and unwanted animal/pet situation....this is a remarkablely hugh plus!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's great! Yeah, Bakersfield!  

(That's where my Mom is from.)


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

That sounds like a wonderful program!!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

That's great!  I like the organization name, too. But I hope they're not totally overwhelmed by even more people dumping their cats.


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

Jet Green said:


> That's great!  I like the organization name, too. But I hope they're not totally overwhelmed by even more people dumping their cats.


Yeah, but it's not all that easy for the people who want to dump cats to do such a thing anymore. At least not at that park. There is only one way in and one way out. The park closes at 10:00 pm and it's well patroled these days, due to much more serious occurances. So anybody who isn't just going straight through, is more likely than not to be questioned if they choose to stop inside the park when it's closed. 
And, it is just as watched during the open hours, if not more. People love to get drink (alot), get drunk and then think they can swim in the mighty Kern River that runs along side the park. 
There needs to be alot of Sheriffs and Rangers around to remind the ones that suddenly can not read what STAY OUT-STAY ALIVE means.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sounds like a wonderful program! Step in the right direction. 

Anyone who lives near the mexico border has the dumping problem. Its a cultural attitude towards animals. I hope were all helping to change that with these programs. Im so glad they are TNRing & feeding this colony and give them a chance at a life. Kudos to the SPCA.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a wonderful idea!


----------

